# Blue Prints offshore 5-27-11



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

We exited the pass about 515 and were met with 3' washing machine with some 4' rollers mixed in. Hard long ride out ended at 131 hole looking for that blue water finger that has been showing up on all the sattelite shots and our roffs. It wasnt there, but we put the lines in and headed south. Nothing after hour and a half so we turn east. Found a north south rip and worked it all day for a total of 5 knockdowns. 

First a white swatted the starbaord rigger bait around but we could not get a hook in him. Next was a stupid cuda on the deep bait. Next a rat blue hit the port flat and missed, dropped back and we hooked up only to have the line part north of the bimini. Watched in him free jump 5 times with our lure hanging out of his head. Had another knockdown on the deep bait that missed the hook before killing a 30# hoo on the same bait. All that was spread out over the day. The line was pretty lifeless except for about a mile section where all the action occured. Following seas made for a nice ride in. Have a great weekend.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the report. sounds like some good action just no commitment except the blue taking home some jewelry.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Just talked to Robert on the Forgiven and they went 1 for1 on a blue yesterday way south of the spur and are at the spur right now daddytime, no joy this morning but he said it looks mighty fishy...will keep you posted.:thumbsup:


----------

